# HELLP syndrome: Baby lost at 16 weeks after almost dying.



## kelsangel

Hi everyone, My husband and I lost our baby girl in March after I developed HELLP syndrome, a variant of pre-eclampsia. This is a rare complication and not many have heard of it, my organs were failing and I was dying, the only way to save my life was immediate delivery of our baby. I set up a facebook page about HELLP and lots of women from around the world have joined it who also experienced HELLP. I have now compiled an e-book of my detailed story, thoughts and emotions followed by stories of 28 other ladies in an attempt to raise more awareness and offer comfort to others who have experienced it and some like me lost their babies. 

Please go to website lulu and type in hellp syndrome in pregnancy to read our personal stories, 179 pages. OR/AND like my facebook page hellpsyndromeangels to raise awareness:

Thank you.


----------



## dextersmum

this is such a great thing you have done out of what most be a painful experience and I hope your ebook brings greater awareness of this syndrome and helps other people xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I am so sorry for your loss. Well done for raising awareness xx


----------



## CandyDay

I had HELLP syndrome with my first pregnancy. Thankfully it wasn't life threatning till the end of my pregnancy. It was still very scary to go thru and to almost not survive even after they got my son out.

I did have a successful second pregnancy with no symptoms of HELLP. It was hard always wondering if it would show up again, thankfully it didn't. So just because you had it once doesn't mean you will have it in future pregnancies. Just thought I would mention that to you so that if/when you do decide you are willing to try again you can know that it may not happen to you a second time. And chances minimize if you are with the same partner.

I had never heard of it till I had it.
I will be sure to check out your book.

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

